# VBA Excel input Feld IE 6.0 befüllen



## peper (4. November 2010)

Moin moin,

ich habe eine reihe von Input Feldern die ich im IE durch Excel Tabellen befüllen muss. Ich verwende momentan VBA und SendKeys dafür. Mein Problem ist das der Benutzer hierfür im richtigen Feld sein muss damit die Tab sprünge ins richtige feld führen. 

Kann ich Forms oder genauer Input felder direkt ansprechen?

@Administration bzw. Moderatoren
Ich wusste leider nicht in welche Kategorie das gehört.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peper


----------

